# Need info: 1898 Pope Mfg. Chainless Model 59 Mens



## grogantraders (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Folks, I am looking for this info for a friend and my knowledge is limited so please bear with us.  Dennis Harris of Chesnee Classic Cycle in Chesnee S.C. is hoping to get an idea of what this particular model may be worth. It is complete and rideable.
Any guidance to a website or auction results so he can see some reliable numbers would be appreciated. I realize I will need to post some pics here since we do not know what is correct on the bike and what is not.
(I will try to post some if I can figure it out)

He also has an Alpine made by Holley Cycle Mfg 1898, and also a New Mail by Wm Read & Sons 1892
Anyone that has any interest or info and would like to speak with Dennis directly, I will forward his number to you.
Thanks Much!


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds like he has some nice stuff. Really can't tell anything without seeing photos.


----------



## highwheel431 (Apr 6, 2015)

If the bike is an 1898 it would be a Model 50.  If it is a Model 59 it is an 1899.  With pictures I can tell you exactly what is original per the 1898 or 1899 catalog.  If you want to email me pictures they can be sent to highwheel431@att.net........Ross


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Much for your replies,.. I will get some pics within a couple of days.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 7, 2015)

i would like info about the 1892 new mail , .. is it for sale , photos or contact info appreciated ,  thanks  walter branche   branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 7, 2015)

*Pope model 59 Photos*

I forgot to mention that these 3 bikes were from a collection that belonged to a gentleman by the name of Sam Greenway. He had a Schwinn and a Harley Davidson Dealership in Fayetteville N.C.
I will have pics of the others a little later. Thanks


----------



## highwheel431 (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a Model 59, 1899 bike.  Looks like a very nice, complete bike. The only thing that doesn't look correct are the rims.  They should be black with very fine twin gold pin strips.  Columbia chainless bikes were made from 1898 through 1922.  They all had black painted wood rims except the 1898 models that had varnished wood.  Tires are later single tubes.


----------



## Rhcap (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 1892 New Mail and would be happy to share details and information if you wish to provide me with Dennis's number. I can give him a call.


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the PM's and emails regarding these bikes (so many I couldn't answer them all)
I am posting Dennis Harris's number so you can contact him directly with your info, questions and offers.
Dennis Harris 864 590-2141 Give him a call,... Texts are OK if its a yes or no Question,...Thanks Again for your interest!


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 4 more pics coming,.... Contact Dennis Harris 864 590-2141


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 8, 2015)

The shop is Packed with motorcycles so I wasn't able to get these on the ground for pics. 
One of these is a New Mail and the other is an Alpine,....Contact Dennis Harris 864 590-2141 (Make sure to leave a voice mail if he doesn't answer,...He will return your calls,..Thanks


----------



## walter branche (Apr 8, 2015)

the new mail is coming home to me as soon as he makes the final decision , thanks walter branche


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 18, 2015)

Dennis asked if I would ad a few more pics of the New Mail.


----------



## jkent (Apr 18, 2015)

WOW looks a lot better on the ground than it did hanging from the ceiling. 
Nice bike!
Walter if your the new owner, a big congrats!
JKent


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 18, 2015)

That New Mail is way beyond cool!


----------



## comet (Apr 18, 2015)

New Mail. Biggest chain ever?


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 18, 2015)

What a beautiful, Exotically styled machine......Wow!


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 19, 2015)

I was wondering what my fellow Cabers thought about the Alpine.  Did anyone from the Cabe purchase it?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 26, 2015)

We haven't had much interest on the Alpine,... Most folks seem more interested in the Pope and New Mail. All three are still available, Make Offers directly to Dennis Harris 864 590-2141 Calls Only Please,... Thanks!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks grogantraders for making these three fine bicycles available to fellow Cabers and collectors! 
I'm sure Dennis will get some very fair offers for them in the end and they will be treasured for years to come.


----------



## grogantraders (Apr 28, 2015)

Dennis has got some prices together and asked me to post them.
Pope Chainless-$1500.00
Alpine-1000.00
New Mail- $3000.00

Anyone interested Please call Dennis directly at 864-590-2141


----------



## walter branche (Apr 28, 2015)

the new mail is coming to orlando florida ,thank you to Dennis Harris


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 28, 2015)

walter branche said:


> the new mail is coming to orlando florida ,thank you to Dennis Harris




Congrats Walter!  If I had the $$$, I'd be all over it too.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks , I went to Copake ,and sat on my money , hoping for a good result from Mr. Dennis and Grogantrader if I just practiced patience , it would be , thanks again for the CABE ,and pickin from my  computer


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 28, 2015)

Walter isn't it great when that happens !!   a great price too !!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2015)

You made a good score Walter! Enjoy it! It will be a nice mate to your other one 

If I wasn't so disciplined in saving money for a house, I would have been all over that New mail in a heartbeat. That's the era I actually collect and ride in Parades, along bike trails, at Wheelmen meets, etc.) A person can actually get a little bored riding an ordinary "highwheel" all of the time and having to answer peoples questions....How do you get on that thing, how do you get off that thing, how old is it, how big is the large wheel, etc., etc. I never want to be rude with people, so I always answer their questions with a smile. Sometimes, it's just nice to ride for the exercise and the enjoyment of being on an old machine.
Also, those hard tire safeties are somewhat "safer" to ride and much easier to load up for transport. It might be fun to ride one of those for a change and "ride below the radar"  

I do have to admit though, It was very tough call for me to have to lay low and not call that gentlemen to possibly purchase that New Mail. I thought about it quite a bit with the phone in my hands.....but.....for now......that's how it has to go........a very tough balancing act........

There's always more out there, like they say, especially when you least expect it and with the economy the way it is......

I hope I didn't bore you guys with this rambling on & on.....:o


----------



## grogantraders (May 1, 2015)

Mr. Branche and his lovely girlfriend picked up the New Mail today,...He is a gentleman and an authority on these old bikes, Thank You Cabers and thank you Mr Branche, It was a pleasure meeting you folks! Good People!


----------



## grogantraders (May 2, 2015)

We now has sales pending on both the Pope chainless and the Alpine. Thanks!


----------



## willswares1220 (May 2, 2015)

grogantraders,

I guess, you'll have to dig around for some more items to put on for Dennis! 

And, good luck with your sales!


----------



## walter branche (May 10, 2015)




----------

